# Was ist mit der DNS Einstellung? /gelöst

## schmidicom

Als ich Heute mal versuchte einen ping zu meinem Nachbar zu senden dachte ich:

Versuchs doch einfach mal mit

```
ping gamepc.hsnetz.local
```

(Ist keine Domaine sondern eine Arbeitsgruppe, habe es bloss hsnetz.local getauft weil mir der Name so gefällt)

Da ja das ganze ein FQDN ist dachte ich das klappt schon. Denkste. Da ging gar nichts. Nur wenn ich die IP von gamepc angegeben habe hat es geklappt. Also nahm ich an das was mit dem DNS-Server in meinem Router nicht ganz in Ordnung ist aber der funtzt genau so wie er sollte. Den unter Windows geht es. (habe zur Sicherheit NetBIOS deaktiviert, zum testen)

Jetzt erst merkte ich das ich nie eine DNS-Adresse in meiner Netzwerkkartenkonfiguration abgegeben habe. Warum auch wird in der Installations-Anleitung nicht erwähnt und der Browser läuft ja scheinbar auch so.

Im Internet habe ich tausende von Anleitungen gefunden wie man einen DNS-Server einrichtet, ist ja schön und gut aber ich habe ja schon einen im Router. Was ich brauche ist ein DNS-Client, oder zumindest glaube ich das.

Falls ich damit Falsch liege dann klärt mich doch auf.  :Smile: Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Jul 10, 2006 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Falls ich damit Falsch liege dann klärt mich doch auf. 

 

Oh ja, das tust du!

Der Grund warum die Windose das andere System findet ist AFAIK "WINS", das ist eine Windowsinterne Namesauflösung.

Falls dein Router eine Linuxkiste ist könntest du z.b. dnsmasq installieren, dann findet er den Rechner unter dem Rechnernamen falls du DHCP verwendest.

Aber das scheinst du bereits zu benutzen denn sonst hättest du kein DNS weil du ja selber keinen Eintrag zu einem DNS Server getätigt hast.

Bei den meisten DHCP Servern wird nämlich ein Eintrag zum DNS Server mitgesendet der dann auch verwendet wird.

Guck dir mal die Datei /etc/resolv.conf an, da sollte was drinstehen von wegen wurde vom DHCP Client generiert.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Der Grund warum die Windows das andere System findet ist AFAIK "WINS", das ist eine Windowsinterne Namesauflösung.

 

Ich kenne mich aus mit WINS und der gleichen darum habe ich ja noch oben gesagt das ich NetBIOS deaktiviert habe (im Windows) um das System zu zwingen sich anhand des DNS-Servers im Router zu orientieren. Also nichts mit WINS.

Das ist hier zwar nicht Thema und vermutlich auch ein wenig fehl am Platz dennoch möchte ich sicher sein das jeder das hier list auch weis was WINS und NetBIOS ist. Dazu ein ausschnitt aus einem meiner Bücher:

 *Quote:*   

> …Der Begriff NetBIOS taucht bei modernen PCs noch auf, und zwar im Zusammenhang mit den so genannten NetBIOS-Namen. Das ist der Computername, den ein PC in einem Netzwerk unter Windows erhält…
> 
> …Üblicherweise werden Windows-PCs in einem LAN über ihren NetBIOS-Namen angesprochen, wenn man die Netzwerkumgebung von Windows verwendet…
> 
> …Ein alternatives und/oder ergänzendes Verfahren zum Ansprechen von Rechnern per Namen in einem TCP/IP-Netzwerk ist DNS. In LANs (mit Windows-Rechnern) greift man darauf jedoch normalerweise nicht zurück…
> ...

 

Und nein mein Router ist kein Linux comp sondern so ein Zyxel teil. Dieses habe ich mit einer Firmware von einem Freund geflasht, so dass ein DNS-Server darauf läuft.

Das alles machte ich da ja Linux eben nicht mit WINS und NetBIOS arbeiten kann (ausser man installiert dass SAMBA prog)Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Jul 10, 2006 3:27 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## aleph-muc

Wenn Dein Router auch dein DNS-Server ist, dann mußt Du den in die /etc/resov.conf als nameserver eintragen.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## schmidicom

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> Wenn Dein Router auch dein DNS-Server ist, dann mußt Du den in die /etc/resov.conf als nameserver eintragen.

 

Es braucht also keine zusätzliche DNS-Client Software?

----------

## Anarcho

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *aleph-muc wrote:*   Wenn Dein Router auch dein DNS-Server ist, dann mußt Du den in die /etc/resov.conf als nameserver eintragen. 
> 
> Es braucht also keine zusätzliche DNS-Client Software?

 

Definitiv nicht, das erledigt das Grundsystem, sonst könntest du ja auch nicht, was ja geht, im Browser forums.gentoo.org eintippen.

Aber du kannst ja mal mit "dig" den DNS Server testen, das tool befindet sich in den bind-tools

Allerdings glaube ich nachwievor das es sich dabei um die Windowsinterne Auflösung handelt.

Hast du eigentlich mal versucht nur "gamepc" zu pingen, denn falls der DHCP Server mit dem DNS Server zusammenarbeitet kann es auch sein das nur der Hostname ohne Domainname verwendet wird.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Definitiv nicht, das erledigt das Grundsystem, sonst könntest du ja auch nicht, was ja geht, im Browser forums.gentoo.org eintippen.
> 
> Aber du kannst ja mal mit "dig" den DNS Server testen, das tool befindet sich in den bind-tools

 

Das werde ich mal versuchen, danke.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Allerdings glaube ich nachwievor das es sich dabei um die Windowsinterne Auflösung handelt.

 

Wie denn, NetBIOS wurde Deaktiviert und ein WINS-Server habe ich nicht. Auser Windows würde das Deaktivieren einfach ignorieren.  :Smile: 

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Hast du eigentlich mal versucht nur "gamepc" zu pingen, denn falls der DHCP Server mit dem DNS Server zusammenarbeitet kann es auch sein das nur der Hostname ohne Domainname verwendet wird.

 

Jep hab ich schon versucht und hat die selbe wirkung gehabt (unter Linux).

----------

## schmidicom

Ich dumerchen   :Wink: 

Ich muss wohl geschlafen haben als ich das Handbuch/Installations-Anleitung zu Gentoo gelesen habe.

 *Quote:*   

> ...Zuvor haben wir schon erwähnt, dass jeder Host eine eigene IP-Adresse besitzt. Um diesen Host aber mit einem
> 
> Namen ansprechen zu können (anstatt einer IP-Adresse) benötigen Sie einen Dienst, der Namen (wie
> 
> dev.gentoo.org) in IP-Adressen (wie 64.5.62.82) umwandelt. Dieser Dienst wird nameservice genannt. Um diesen
> ...

 

Das Stand ja ganz zu beginn unter "Die Netzwerkterminologie verstehen/Befehlsauflistung 19: Broadcast address". Naja was soll’s vielleicht Hilft das Thread nun anderen die das selbe prob haben.  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Allerdings glaube ich nachwievor das es sich dabei um die Windowsinterne Auflösung handelt. 
> 
> Wie denn, NetBIOS wurde Deaktiviert und ein WINS-Server habe ich nicht. Auser Windows würde das Deaktivieren einfach ignorieren. 

 

Tut es ja auch in gewisser Weise.

Sofern kein WINS-Server im Netz hängt broadcasted Windows eigentlich immer 'munter herum' um Nachbarn im Netz zu finden (sonst würde ja auch die Netzwerkumgebung gar nicht funktionieren, wenns zusätzlich keinen DNS-Server gibt.

----------

## Anarcho

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich dumerchen  
> 
> Ich muss wohl geschlafen haben als ich das Handbuch/Installations-Anleitung zu Gentoo gelesen habe.
> 
>  *Quote:*   ...Zuvor haben wir schon erwähnt, dass jeder Host eine eigene IP-Adresse besitzt. Um diesen Host aber mit einem
> ...

 

Moment!

1. Was sagte dir mein erstes Posting:

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Guck dir mal die Datei /etc/resolv.conf an, da sollte was drinstehen von wegen wurde vom DHCP Client generiert.

 

2. Wenn dort nichts eingetragen ist, dann geht überhaupt keine DNS Anfrage, also auch www.google.de nicht.

Und du schriebst:  *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Warum auch wird in der Installations-Anleitung nicht erwähnt und der Browser läuft ja scheinbar auch so.

 .

Daraus kann man entnehmen das du durchaus in der Lage bist DNS Anfragen erfolgreich zu stellen.

Was hast du denn nun für ein Netzwerk? Mit DHCP oder ohne?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*   Allerdings glaube ich nachwievor das es sich dabei um die Windowsinterne Auflösung handelt. 
> 
> Wie denn, NetBIOS wurde Deaktiviert und ein WINS-Server habe ich nicht. Auser Windows würde das Deaktivieren einfach ignorieren.  
> 
> Tut es ja auch in gewisser Weise.
> ...

 

Das Stimmt der eine Windows PC fragt per Broadcast nach ob jemand den eben eingegebenen Namen hat. Doch der PC der ihn hat gibt nur Antwort auf den Broadcast wenn der dafür entsprechende Dienst läuft und das ist NetBIOS. Der aber ist bei beiden nicht am laufen somit gibt keiner antwort und Windows wird wohl oder übel dazu gezwungen per DNS nachzufragen. Was wiederum nur klappt wenn der FQDN angegeben wurde. Denn ein DNS-Server merkt sich im Normalfall den FQDN und nicht nur den Host, man kann das natürlich manuell umgehen in dem man einen Eintrag selber schreibt.

Eigentlich ist NetBIOS keine schlechte Erfindung, naja kommt ursprünglich ja auch nicht von Microsoft sondern von IBM.   :Wink: 

Es wurde zur Vereinfachung im Umgang mit NetBEUI und TCP/IP Netzwerken erfunden.

----------

## Anarcho

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *schmidicom wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*   Allerdings glaube ich nachwievor das es sich dabei um die Windowsinterne Auflösung handelt. 
> 
> Wie denn, NetBIOS wurde Deaktiviert und ein WINS-Server habe ich nicht. Auser Windows würde das Deaktivieren einfach ignorieren.  
> 
> Tut es ja auch in gewisser Weise.
> ...

 

Nun dann erklär uns dochmal wieso du dann andere Windowsrechner in der Netzwerkumgebung siehst inlusive Namen. Lass doch einfach mal ethereal laufen, dann weiss man genaueres. Ich habe leider keine Windowsrechner zuhause mit denen ich das testen könnte.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Nun dann erklär uns dochmal wieso du dann andere Windowsrechner in der Netzwerkumgebung siehst inlusive Namen. Lass doch einfach mal ethereal laufen, dann weiss man genaueres. Ich habe leider keine Windowsrechner zuhause mit denen ich das testen könnte.

 

Ich habe nichts von Netzwerkumgebung gesagt. Ich redete ausschliesslich von dem ping befehl. Logo funtzt die Netzwerkumgebung unter Windows nicht mehr (Oder zumindest findet es die anderen PCs nicht mehr selber) wenn das ganze NetBIOS deaktiviert wurde (Auf allen Windows-Rechnern).

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du auch meinen anderen Post gelesen (den über Think4Urs11)?

//offtopic:

Übrigens ist Think4Urs11 ein ganz übler Misch aus Englisch und Deutsch was der Hauptgrund war das es bei mir ein wenig gedauert hat bis ich den Namen verstanden habe... Think for yours eleven....hääää???

EDIT: Ganz schön langweilig wenn man auf die Kollegin wartet das die endlich fertig ist damit sie einen mit dem Auto mitnehmen kann...

----------

## think4urs11

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> //offtopic:
> 
> Übrigens ist Think4Urs11 ein ganz übler Misch aus Englisch und Deutsch was der Hauptgrund war das es bei mir ein wenig gedauert hat bis ich den Namen verstanden habe... Think for yours eleven....hääää???

 

//offtopic-response

we live in a DEnglish world ... ersatzweise auch 'ai schbihg inghlisch werri well, brecklasweis und ned zu schnell'

(für die hochdeutschen: breckla=Bröckchen, kleine Portion); außerdem stehts in Klartext in der Sig  :Wink: 

----------

